
Exxon’s Climate Concealment - hackuser
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/10/opinion/exxons-climate-concealment.html
======
hackuser
The reporting to which the link refers is here:

[http://insideclimatenews.org/content/Exxon-The-Road-Not-
Take...](http://insideclimatenews.org/content/Exxon-The-Road-Not-Taken)

